# Why Anime?



## chyyran (Dec 14, 2010)

Seriously, what is so great about anime? It's a Japanese cartoon, why is it so ultimately great?


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 14, 2010)

Really I just enjoy anime because everything on American TV sucks.
I would still enjoy anime even if everything wasn't shit on TV, but that's mostly due to the fact that I love the art style of most animes.


----------



## mameks (Dec 14, 2010)

Story, characters, art style.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 14, 2010)

ron975 said:
			
		

> Seriously, what is so great about anime? It's a Japanese cartoon, why is it so ultimately great?
> EDIT: Maybe this woulda been better in the TV section, but still.


Because it isn't Family Guy/Cleveland Show/American Dad. 

/thread.


----------



## Saken (Dec 14, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Really I just enjoy anime because *everything* on American TV sucks.
> I would still enjoy anime even if everything wasn't shit on TV, but that's mostly due to the fact that I love the art style of most animes.









 How dare you insult spongebob and ren and stimpy
Shame on you


----------



## Delta517 (Dec 14, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Really I just enjoy anime because everything on American TV sucks.
> I would still enjoy anime even if everything wasn't shit on TV, but that's mostly due to the fact that I love the art style of most animes.



This.^

I love the art style and stories too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You just got another internet too, Cat Boy.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 14, 2010)

Saken said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woot!


----------



## Saken (Dec 14, 2010)

Well said. You have regained my respect.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 14, 2010)

It's called personal choice, dude. I was raised watching anime, and later on moved to reading manga. Though I must agree that most of the American cartoons suck one way or the other. Not that anime is perfect, mind you, just diverse enough that you can overlook it's shortcomings.


----------



## mameks (Dec 14, 2010)

Also, the Cosplay's better


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 14, 2010)

Welcome to the BMTM section! (one of my favorite new areas.)
As for why to check out anime...it's different! 
It's not the usual TV show you're used to in North America. 
So take a moment, glance at a few anime, and there are good chances that you'll find something you enjoy!
a few anime really catch my attention, and make me smile.
these would be:
Chobits
FLCL
Record of Lodoss War

I can't guarantee you'll agree that these shows are worth watching, 
but I really think you'll smile a number of times during each of these shows.


----------



## chyyran (Dec 14, 2010)

Really, i'm asking for Personal Opinions. I myself don't find anime all that great.


----------



## default2k (Dec 14, 2010)

Me neither. Except for Cowboy Bebop. Best anime ever.

Edit: Found this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jFGSV4EDiQ


----------



## mameks (Dec 14, 2010)

ron975 said:
			
		

> Really, I'm asking for Personal Opinions. I myself don't find anime all that great.


You've been given them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anime's an extension of manga, and as the Japanese (and other oriental cultures) have been drawing&writing manga for centuries, they've pretty much perfected it, IMHO.
Whereas western animations/comics are still relatively new, so not as...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Developed.


----------



## Paarish (Dec 14, 2010)

Storyline, Art style and that there are rarely any cartoons in the West that have adult themes


----------



## mameks (Dec 14, 2010)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Storyline, Art style and that there are rarely any cartoons in the West that have adult themes







True. They're mainly aimed at kids, and the one's for older audiences look...nasty O.o
EDIT: I am talking about non-pr0n here btw.


----------



## SatanicSaint (Dec 14, 2010)

I dont like animes that much.In animes every goddamn person has spiky hair and there has to be one girl with oversized boobs.I find animes pretty shallow.Agreed there are some really awesome animes and mangas(like Deathnote and Liar Game) out there but i find animes like bleach and naruto pretty holow.

Also not all american cartoons are a pile of shit.You people are forgetting Avatar:The Legend of Aang,Rocko's Modern Life,Angry Beavers,Fairly Oddparents,Rugrats,Spongebob and Simpsons etc.

But thats just my personal opinion.


----------



## monkat (Dec 14, 2010)

SatanicSaint said:
			
		

> Avatar:The Legend of Aang,Rocko's Modern Life,Angry Beavers,Fairly Oddparents,Rugrats,Spongebob and Simpsons etc.



Basically anime, cancelled, cancelled, very rarely worked on, cancelled, no longer good, and no longer good.

...


----------



## mameks (Dec 14, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> SatanicSaint said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to agree with monkat on this :/
Except I'd go: basically a shit anime, cancelled, cancelled and teh lolz :3, pretty meh after a while :/, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and canceled/finished, same as FO, no longer good :/.


----------



## go2_ars (Dec 14, 2010)

Japanese don't think that cartoon is just for kid so you can find every kind of anime, comedy, tragedy, action, horror, violence, ecchi, ...

IMO most of Western cartoon I've seen are just about some undefeated-superheroes or some ugly characters do stupid things trying to make viewers laugh


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Dec 14, 2010)

Why anime? That's just like asking why people watch movies in general. It's just as broad of a question. You have many genres within Anime. Action, Comedy, Parody, Horror, Gore, Martial arts, Harem, Moe (bleh) and of course Adult.


----------



## Nathan-NL (Dec 14, 2010)

ron975 said:
			
		

> Seriously, what is so great about anime? It's a Japanese cartoon, why is it so ultimately great?


Well, the cartoons on TV are garbage and anime is slightly better in general. But there are only a few animes which are really good and lately I find anime a bit annoying because it's always the same with moe, stupid jokes, big breasts, all stereotype characters; older animes tend to be better.


----------



## SatanicSaint (Dec 14, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> SatanicSaint said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THe Last Airbender was american.It was not an anime.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 14, 2010)

I have this bad sense this'll break out into a "cartoons vs anime" debate...


----------



## geoflcl (Dec 14, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> SatanicSaint said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hate to say it, but Monkat is right. Might as well add a "no longer good" onto Fairly OddParents, as well. I was watching the pilot episodes the other day, and was amazed at how much more clever and funny it was than the newer ones.

Ontopique:
First and foremost, I believe that the "cartoons Vs. anime" argument is futile. The majority of Western cartoons are leaned more on humor, in contrast with anime, which usually puts its emphasis on plot. So in the end, it's all a matter of how you like your cartoons. In my opinion, cartoons are cartoons, regardless of country of origin or theme. 

That being said, I'm not too fond of anime as a whole. Not because it puts its emphasis on plot, but because of the fact that I can, in fact, call it its own genre. Japanese animation has become a muddled, wriggling cesspool of orthodoxy and unoriginality, with an unfathomable amount of animes using the same basic plots, themes, character clichés, and even art style. Sure, this holds true with any type of show, but the sheer monumental amount of nearly-interchangeable animes out there is far more glaring.

Many use the argument that animes appeal to a more adult sense of entertainment than many american cartoons, and though I can see why some people may grow tired of the cute and cuddly themes of western cartoons, I feel that it is not always necessary to use "adult themes and storylines" to create an entertaining, well-crafted, or epic experience. In my humble opinion, I find many of these "mature" animes to be more unintentionally melodramatic and sharing the same traits and plots as countless other shows. But once again, standards and preferences will vary.

My least favorite aspect of anime as a whole is the art style that seems to be prevalent. No doubt one of the most recognizable art styles today, it is also infamous for having the least variation. There is little room for creativity with this catch-all style, and as a result, anime characters from completely different shows may find themselves having nearly-interchangeable features.
Though many hate the anime art style solely for this reason, that actually isn't the part that irks me. No, the visual aspect of anime that I truly resent is the animation. Japanese animation was never known for the fluidity in which its characters and scenery move. In the early days of anime, this was acceptable due to the limitations of the methods the animators used. But to see jerky two-frame animations still prevalent in many of today's anime is simply inexcusable. Even animes with lots of over-the-top action are some of the worst offenders. Some will regard the art as insignificant to the more important story and plot. However, many animes lack in this areas as well. And besides, the animation of a cartoon, regardless of country of origin, is a huge signifier of its craftsmanship. If studios aren't willing to put forth effort in neither the story or the art, then what purpose does it serve?

Of course, there are exceptions to this unfortunate truth, with some animes breaking away from the monotony and really introducing original new ideas and attempting to breathe new life into the tired anime niche. But for the majority of them, my displeasure holds true. And once again, this is all just a matter of opinion. I still love you otakus out there!


----------



## jurassicplayer (Dec 14, 2010)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> I have this bad sense this'll break out into a "cartoons vs anime" debate...


And with that, I vote ANIME FOREVER (or else).


Spoiler


----------



## hullo8d (Dec 14, 2010)

Home Movies (Canceled), Monkey Dust (Meh), Venture Brothers, King of the Hill (Canceled).

It's pretty hard to find any adult cartoon that isn't directed at potheads since thats apparently the only demographic that still watches cartoons.


----------



## mameks (Dec 14, 2010)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> Shinigami357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Internets to you for yandere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anime>Cartoons :3


----------



## pitman (Dec 14, 2010)

Why ?

Because of the porn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and shlong's avatar.


----------



## mameks (Dec 14, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> Why ?
> 
> Because of the porn
> 
> ...


Just not at the same time...I hope...


Spoiler


----------



## Daizu (Dec 14, 2010)

Personally, I tend to enjoy anime more than other types of cartoons because they usually have deeper plots than western cartoons. But, that's not saying a western cartoon can't have a good plot. I mean, look at Avatar: The Last Airbender. I try not to treat anime differently than any other kind of cartoon, it just so happens that the majority of my favorite shows are anime. =/ Doesn't mean it's any better than western cartoons. I have nostalgia for both kinds of animation.


----------



## Youkai (Dec 17, 2010)

Well I for one really dislike American Cartoons not because its for "grown ups" as some ppl here said but more because its just plain stupid.
I am myself 23 years old and I allways think "how far down has this world fallen" whenever i see an American Cartoon, and not only cartoons but as well with several series, some are more or less fun but most are just plain stupid and try to get laughts out of shit.

With Anime its different, I do not watch every Anime only because its anime but I still preffer Anime over most other stuff.

I mostly like the Chara design (and no not every chara has spiky hair -.-V) and I like the comedy and stuff in Anime.
And all the nice scenery (at least when it does play in Japan XD) just makes me wish to be there.

P.S. like said as well Anime is not a Genre itselfs so you can't really say you like or dislike Anime, you can only say you dislike some sort of Anime.
Saying anime in General sucks would be the same like saying every single Movie with real ppl sucks bad without ever watching every one of them.


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Dec 17, 2010)

I find a lot of the older American cartoons funnier than anime, but overall anime has passed American cartoons in quality (Both in story and comedy) in the last 15 years.


----------



## Youkai (Dec 17, 2010)

Tonitonichopchop said:
			
		

> I find a lot of the older American cartoons funnier than anime, but overall anime has passed American cartoons in quality (Both in story and comedy) in the last 15 years.




well thats more or less off topic but could you give some examples ?

When i was young i watched several American cartoons as well but after watching them several years later i got to see that they were not much more intelligent than nowadays, just that they were stupid in a different way.

(but yeah still would preffer my child (if i get one in my live) to watch these old cartoons than the newer ones)


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 17, 2010)

Phineas and Ferb. The gem that is overlooked in favor of Spongebob (which in fact seems to be getting worse and worse).

Anyways, I like them equally and I don't care what it's called, from what country it came from and what art style it is. As long as it's good and nice to watch, it doesn't really matter.

My fave cartoon is P&F and my fave anime is Jigoku Shoujo and I like them both equally. I love everything and have no specific preference.


----------



## Cyan (Dec 17, 2010)

I enjoy a good Anime as much as a good book or a good movie or a good RPG or a good TV show.
The story comes first.
The realization is important too (the way the story is explained, filmed, camera views, how the feeling is passed to the viewer etc.)
Something nobody talked about too : The producer and Author are one of my first element in choosing a story I'll watch. It's like people reading all books ever release by Stephen King, or any other author.

Another thing too, Anime tends to have a story which span over episodes (arc). I'm not keen of 1 different story per episode ala Simpson for example.
I can watch one or two, but that's not my type.



For people thinking Anime are limited to shounen (naruto/bleach) and girls with big boobs (Bleach again?), I could suggest you these (not including movies like ghibli, and from other studios) :
- Mysterious cities of gold (historic/fantastic)
- Touch (drama/sport)
- Major (drama/sport)
- Hikaru No Go (drama/sport/fantastic)
- Versaille no bara (historic)
- Ie naki ko (Historic)

To name a few. There's not these kind of story elsewhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So, I watch them in anime.


Edit :
I once watched an interview of Jin roh's Author (Mamoru Oshii), and he said "I chose to make the 3rd part of the story in anime, because I could make more realistic scene than with real actors, I can make the expression and the feeling the way I want, the way that a real actors couldn't achieve perfectly".

I think the same way. Anime is a way to tell a story and make realization that real actor can't do, or producing would be too expansive, etc.
Anime is only a media support, not a single category to like or dislike.

It's like saying : Why book ? the one I read was bad. why do people like reading ?


----------



## Law (Dec 18, 2010)

"oh my god anime is so much better because western cartoons suck"

Everybody who has said this has never seen The Tick. Fact.


edit: vvvvvvvvv alternatively, they have incredibly bad taste and are giant Japanophiles.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Dec 18, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> Everybody who has said this has never seen The Tick. Fact.


I've seen The Tick....and I still think most Western cartoons suck.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 18, 2010)

Full Metal ALchemist Brotherhood


----------



## Mesiskope (Dec 18, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> ron975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the only similarity I see is lazy animation.
And it's called Japanimation thank you very much.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 18, 2010)

American cartoons: Crappy homebrew games
Animes: Well made commercial games.

Or Animes: Chuck Norris of cartoons.


----------



## Narayan (Dec 18, 2010)

because almost or really all of the animes have proper storyines. most cartoons are just random stuff.


----------



## DarkWay (Dec 18, 2010)

ron975 said:
			
		

> Seriously, what is so great about anime? It's a Japanese cartoon, why is it so ultimately great?



I find anime portrays emotion alot better than most sitcoms or dramas/crap you find on T.V. and overall it's just so much more enjoyable for me to watch.


----------



## MFDC12 (Dec 18, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> SatanicSaint said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



why would being cancelled matter in this situation? many animes have ended so its not like an american cartoon ending is different. 

also, "no longer good" is just a personal opinion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i still find the simpsons one of the best on tv now. it is really the only thing that fox has that i watch anymore.

as for animes theres only a handful that i have ever really liked, i do not watch religiously (nor do i with american cartoons). there are both animes and american cartoons in my top list, and i dont intend to ever seperate them because i like them at different levels.

top list (no order, because i like them at different levels 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




):
detective conan (i lied, this is my favorite show), daria, paranoia agent, simpsons, adventure time, foster's home for imaginary friends, dr katz, spirited away (ok, not a tv show but still.), home movies, undergrads, 3 south, clone high, paprika (still not a tv show 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), sealab 2021


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 18, 2010)

The difference between anime and cartoons is as follows.

Western cartoons are for kdis and aimed at kids. Disney, Nickelodeon etc.. all produced and targeted at an younger audience.

There are ofcourse western cartoons that are for adults and young-adults like the older Disney movies can be watched.


Anime has such diversity that every group of people has something for them from infants to grandparents, theres an anime for all
I personally love anime because its so different from the usual crap on TV. The stories are intresting, the animation is done brilliantly and the plots are so divers instead of the usual "Save the world defuse bomb in last 5 sec beat up dead guy" kind of crap.

Now I know not all tv shows are like this but most are. And then theres the endless shit called Reality TV


In short anime is what actual TV should be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Posts merged*



			
				Law said:
			
		

> "oh my god anime is so much better because western cartoons suck"
> 
> Everybody who has said this has never seen The Tick. Fact.
> 
> ...




Seen The Tick, love it, its one of the few western cartoons I enjoyed. Together with Freakazoid ;>


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Dec 18, 2010)

Ok it's not like everything out of Japan is pure gold, case in point Panty and Stocking, which looks like crap, and frankly I don't give a fuck if you like it.

Because I also think South Park is crap.

But generally speaking, out of 20 shows in a season, you likely will only find 5 that really suck enough to call them utter crap.

In the case of North American cartoons, you will be lucky to even find more than 20. Heck finding more than 10 might require effort.

And in Japan, chances are there are another 20 more shows next season, and the next and the next meaning you might end up seeing dozens and dozens of shows.

In North America, they will offer you maybe a dozen shows this year, and most of them will be nauseating kiddie films you will learn to hate if you have kids.

North America really only knows how to make cutting edge truly great animated feature films. How to Train Your Dragon was the last one I saw, and it was great.

Anime is culturally unique though, and it is not even remotely similar to 'cartoons' beyond the fact both are animated film.


----------

